# NHS records shared when going private? High FSH



## warbabe (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi,
I'm just wondering if anyone has been in a similar situation. I got a high FSH reading of 18 just before my last IUI on the NHS and after that I tried to come to terms with accepting I will probably never have my own biological child. I wasn't eligible for any more treatment on the NHS and I knew private clinics probably wouldn't treat me with such as high FSH. 
However it's a long story but I've not been able to accept this, and I'm thinking of trying everything you read about lowering FSH and then asking my GP to run some blood tests. In the unlikely event that my FSH would be lower and at an acceptable level for IVF, would the private clinic see my previous results and know it has been high before?
I'm sure I've read recently that your reading should be the highest you've ever had so even if it lowered it would be irrelevant? 
I know I might be clinging on to any hope, but not ready to accept I've no chance yet.
Thanks
Warbabe


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Just a quickie to say that private clinics will treat with a high FSH. And they often accept what you tell them in regards to previous tests although there would be little to f=gain from not sharing this information as they will not be able to treat you with appropriate protocols and drugs. The lister in London is a clinic that treats high FSh's with good results.

Good luck xx


----------



## warbabe (Aug 17, 2005)

thanks for your response. i guess i should be open with them, just worried about my nearest clinic saying no. does anyone know if i can get my file from hospital to share with clinic.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

If you telephone your consultant's secretary you can request a copy of your notes. You may have to pay a fee.


----------

